# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Schwanger in der Weiterbildung - Was darf man?

## Miss_H

Um es gleich vorweg zunehmen, es geht hier nicht um mich persnlich. 
Es gibt zu diesem Thema schon einige Threads, die aber schon lter sind, daher ein Neuer. 
Ich habe ein paar allgemeine und ein paar spazielle Fragen. 
Fr jeden Arbeitsplatz muss eine Gefhrdungsbeurteilung bestehen. Wer macht das und an wen kann man sich wenden wenn man die haben mchte? 
Was ist grundstzlich verboten? Dienst (ist klar), Notaufnahme (wenn man alleine ist auch eher nicht, wegen infektisen und aggressiven Patienten), OP (nicht grundstzlich, aber Gasnarkosen schon?)?
Mir wrden auch Links zu weiterfhrender verlsslicher Literatur reichen.

----------


## Milana

Die Gefhrdungsbeurteilung schreibt der Betriebsarzt. So wie ich das neue MuSchG verstehe: alles kann, viel muss nicht. Bei uns bekommt wohl man einen Wisch vorgelegt, wo man sich "ausdrcklich damit einverstanden" erklrt, auch sonn- und feiertags und nachts schwanger zu arbeiten. Vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum bei uns alle ins Beschftigungsverbot gehen ;) Der AG ist zwar verpflichtet dazu, dir einen Arbeitsplatz bereit zu stellen (sofern das Unternehmen gro genug ist, dass das geht), aber bei uns wird das nur in Ausnahmefllen praktiziert. 
Ist natrlich schn, dass die schwangere Chirurgin sich jetzt aussuchen darf, doch in den OP zu gehen (Achtung, Gasnarkose, achtung scharfe Gegenstnde etc.), der einzige Nachteil ist halt, dass die nchste Chirurgin, die das vielleicht nicht mchte, jetzt dumm angeguckt wird, weil die letzte Schwangere ja (im Extremfall, aber wer macht das schon) alles inkl. Dienste absolviert hat.

----------


## tragezwerg

Zustndig fr die "Positivliste" ist das jeweilige Regierungsprsidium, was fr interessante Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Bezirken fhrt. Ich hatte in verschiedenen Bundeslndern in der Ansthesie alles von "Kann normal Narkose machen inklusive Gas" ber "Darf nur in die Prmed" bis zu "Beschftigungsverbot, weil weder Narkose noch Prmed zu risikoarm".

----------


## Kandra

> Ist natrlich schn, dass die schwangere Chirurgin sich jetzt aussuchen darf, doch in den OP zu gehen (Achtung, Gasnarkose, achtung scharfe Gegenstnde etc.), der einzige Nachteil ist halt, dass die nchste Chirurgin, die das vielleicht nicht mchte, jetzt dumm angeguckt wird, weil die letzte Schwangere ja (im Extremfall, aber wer macht das schon) alles inkl. Dienste absolviert hat.


Eine Kollegin von mir hat auch schwanger normal weitergearbeitet (ist u.a. krank in die Arbeit gekommen) und hat dann ihr Kind verloren. Ich bin gespannt, ob das in der oberen Etage eine Art von Umdenken ausgelst hat aber irgendwie bezweifel ich das...

----------


## Evil

> Die Gefhrdungsbeurteilung schreibt der Betriebsarzt.


In Praxen der Praxisinhaber.




> Bei uns bekommt wohl man einen Wisch vorgelegt, wo man sich "ausdrcklich damit einverstanden" erklrt, auch sonn- und feiertags und nachts schwanger zu arbeiten. Vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum bei uns alle ins Beschftigungsverbot gehen ;) Der AG ist zwar verpflichtet dazu, dir einen Arbeitsplatz bereit zu stellen (sofern das Unternehmen gro genug ist, dass das geht), aber bei uns wird das nur in Ausnahmefllen praktiziert. 
> Ist natrlich schn, dass die schwangere Chirurgin sich jetzt aussuchen darf, doch in den OP zu gehen (Achtung, Gasnarkose, achtung scharfe Gegenstnde etc.), der einzige Nachteil ist halt, dass die nchste Chirurgin, die das vielleicht nicht mchte, jetzt dumm angeguckt wird, weil die letzte Schwangere ja (im Extremfall, aber wer macht das schon) alles inkl. Dienste absolviert hat.


Da kann Dir der AG soviele Zettel zum unterschreiben vorlegen wie er will, und selbst wenn Du das alles unterschreibst: es ist nach Mutterschutzgesetz unzulssig. 
Nachtarbeit, erhhtes Verletzungsrisiko, Dienst, alles was im Gesetz drinsteht: der AG mu dafr sorgen, da eine Schwangere das nicht macht, Punkt.
Wenn bei Euch mal die Gewerbeaufsicht oder die BG vorbeischaut, dann wird das teuer fr den AG.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Beim individuellen Beschftigungsverbot, welches durch den Arbeitgeber ausgestellt wird, hat man kein Mitspracherecht. Bei uns muss leider nach wie vor jeder trotz Impfung wegen der Mutationen ins Beschftigungsverbot gehen. Hab aber auch schon von Husern gehrt, in denen kein individuelles Beschftigungsverbot ausgestellt wird.

----------


## Dudelwu

Blde Frage aber wenn ich mit dem Betriebsarzt sprechen wrde, dass ich keine Dienste mehr mache aber normal weiterarbeiten wrde, hat er dann nicht auch eine Schweigepflicht oder knnte er trotzdem die Schwangerschaft an meinen Chef herantragen?

----------


## murkel

Aber wie willst du deinem Chef begrnden, dass du keine Dienste mehr machen willst?
Sonst gibt es (bzw. sollte es geben!) fr jeden Arbeitsplatz eine Gefhrdungsanalyse, wo aktuell auch die aktuelle Corona-Situation mit reinflieen sollte. Nach der wird geschaut, ob der Arbeitsplatz unter Bercksichtigung aller Faktoren schwangerengerecht ist oder nicht. Wenn er es ist, darfst du weiter arbeiten. Wenn nicht, muss geschaut werden, ob man an deinem Arbeitsplatz oder deinen Aufgaben etwas ndern kann, damit er schwangerengerecht wird. Ist dies nicht mglich, kann man noch versuchen, dich woanders zu beschftigen. Wenn es da insgesamt keine Mglichkeiten gibt, spricht dir der Arbeitgeber ein generelles Beschftigungsverbot aus. Meiner Meinung nach hat das auch nichts mit wollen oder nicht-wollen zu tun, sondern der Arbeitgeber sich zum Schutz der Schwangeren an diese Vorgaben halten muss (Ausnahmen gibt es leider immer, viele Arbeitnehmer wissen bis heute nicht, dass so eine Gefhrdungsbeurteilung fr jeden Arbeitsplatz verpflichtend ist). 
Ein individuelles Beschftigungsverbot spricht einer deiner behandelnden rzte aus, wenn er es aufgrund deines Gesundheitszustandes oder irgendwelcher Befunde fr notwendig hlt (vorzeitige WT, Geminigrav,...). Auch hier sollte es eigentlich keinen Verhandlungsspielraum geben.

----------


## abcd

Falls Du weiter arbeiten mchtest, hilft es vielleicht, wenn Du Dir Gedanken machst, welche Ttigkeiten ohne erhhtes Risiko mglich sind und mit diesem Plan in das Gesprch mit dem Chef gehst. Die meisten Arbeitgeber werdne vermutlich nur patientenferne Ttigkeiten akzeptieren. Bei uns konnten so drei Kolleginnen seit letzten Sommer zumindest weiterarbeiten. Klar ist das nicht der spaigste Teil der rztlichen Ttigkeit.

----------


## Espressa

Mir ist es so erklrt worden: entsteht durch die weitere Ttigkeit der Schwangeren ein „Schaden“, zb Nadelstichverletzung + Hepatitis-Infektion/ andere Infektionskrankheit -> notwendige Therapie -> Kind trgt schaden davon (sehr konstruiert, ich wei...) wre in dem Fall der Arbeitgeber der fahrlssigen Krperverletzung zu bezichtigen. Sodass alleine schon um nicht an irgendwas „schuld“ zu sein, der Arbeitgeber vermeiden wollen wird, in diese Situation zu kommen. 

Der einzig sichere Weg weiterzuarbeiten, ist letztlich die Verheimlichung der Schwangerschaft gegenber dem Arbeitgeber.
Ob man das Risiko dann selbst tragen mchte, und mit anderen Begrndungen glaubhaft zb Nachtdienste umgehen kann, ist natrlich eine andere Sache.

Letzten Endes ist es aber auch gar nicht so verkehrt, nach einer lngeren Pause nochmal fr ein paar Monate in die Weiterbildung zurckzukehren. Wrde mich da also nicht zu viel stressen, mit offenen Karten spielen, entweder findet sich eine sichere Weiterbeschftigung oder eben nicht.

----------


## Arrhythmie

> Hat man eigentlich beim Beschftigungsverbot eine Mitsprachemglichkeit? Und wird 
> man aktuell Pro-forma wegen Corona ins BV geschickt? Mir fehlen noch wenige Monate, bis ich meine Weiterbildung fertig habe, die ich auch gerne weiter arbeiten mchte. Allerdings habe ich Sorge wegen der Dienste und wenn ich dem Chef zu frh Bescheid gebe, dann dementsprechend auch direkt ins BV zu mssen..


Ich bin sofort nach Bekanntgabe der Schwangerschaft ins BV geschickt worden, so wie alle rztinnen hier. Und nein, ich hatte kein Mitspracherecht.

----------


## Lava

Also unser Betriebsarzt hat mir ein BV dringend empfohlen. Ich htte aber auch drauf bestehen knnen, weiter arbeiten zu wollen. Wahrscheinlich htte es dann Gesprche mit meinem Chef und der Geschftsfhrung gegeben. Letztendlcih tragen die ja, wie hier schon erwhnt, die Verantwortung. Nur eine patientenferne Ttigkeit wre dann akzeptiert worden. Hier wird eigentlich auch jede gleich ins BV geschickt, aber es gab letztes Jahr - lange vor der Impfung! - auch eine Ausnahme. Bei den Internisten durfte eine kollegin weiter arbeiten. Die hat aber auch nur im Arztzimmer gesessen und Langzeit EKG ausgewertet. Null Patientenkontakt. Aber sie hat das auch wegen der Weiterbildungszeit gemacht, meinte sie. Es gibt also Verhandlungsspielraum, aber da muss man einen guten Plan haben und der Chef muss mitspielen.

----------


## FrauMimimi

Ich habe auch -gewollt- Schwanger weitergearbeitet, aktuell 6. Monat. Nun wrde ich doch gerne ins BV. Ich mache keine Dienste mehr und bediene die Ambulanz nicht mehr. Auf Station habe ich ganz normal Patientenkontakt, allerdings ohne Iso-Zimmer zu betreuen. Nun hatte ich mehrfach hintereinander das "Verggungen", dass ich unwissentlich Covid-positive Patienten betreut habe bzw. Patienten in Quarantne, die wir aus anderen Krankenhusern bernommen hatten. Das hat mich sehr verunsichert. Zudem macht mir das stndige FFP2-Maske tragen (auch am Schreibtisch) zu schaffen und die knappe rztliche Besetzung erlaubt mir kaum mir kurze Pausen zu gnnen bzw meine Arbeitszeit einzuhalten. Eine reine patientenferne Ttigkeit ist nicht mglich. Der Betriebsarzt sieht dennoch keine Veranlassung fr ein komplettes Beschftigungsverbot. Ist es sinnvoll sich hierbei als nchstes an das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt zu wenden und darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Gefhrdung sich anders darstellt, als sie in der Gefhrdungsbeurteilung niedergeschrieben wurde? Welche Optionen stehen mir noch zur Verfgung?

----------

